# majassive buck...



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

what do people think of this fellow?

http://www.irishgoatproducers.com/USERI ... y%20Stud(4).jpg

he's so big his owner says that he can only use a few does with him as they fall down under him!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i keep getting an error when i try to open the page. says page is not available & may have been moved sorry


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

hold on.

go to

http://www.irishgoatproducers.com/page4.htm

and then click on the "tweedside scotty" link, first link.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.irishgoatproducers.com/USERIMAGES/Scotty Stud(4).jpg

see I even tried it myself - it doesn't like the () for some reason.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

if you do it direct you'll have to manually add the (4).jpg to the end of the link.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

the second one worked for me. OMG he is huge. very handsome to.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

He is BIG and handsome!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

MY GOODNESS!!! He is HUGE!! What a hunk of goat


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh My~~~ He's Ginormis!How tall is that woman behind him I wonder!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know how big she is but I know that when I saw Scotty in the spring when I went to pick up Demi, he was about twice as long as any goat I'd ever seen !

By the way, Whissy was bred yesterday to a buck called Ashdene MrK. This is a picture of his mother, Ashdene Mystery:

http://www.allgoats.org.uk/gallery1.htm#Mystery


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I could not tell by the size of him if he was all that big. It looked to me like the lady is very short and she is standing behind the goat and a arms length away. That would tend to make any goat look larger than he is. 

At any rate he is a handsome fella.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow is the only word. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well his mom was beautiful!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW he is big.
The dam of the buck Whissy is bred to is pretty!
did anybody see this buck? http://www.allgoats.org.uk/images/07Gal ... Cymbal.jpg
Then again, he's under there SOMEWHERE, lol :lol:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow he is big. I will have to get you guys a picture of my big whether baby drips. I gave him to a friend a while ago becuase her nephew liked him so much. Eli is four and he calls drips the circus goat. i was standing next to him the other day. The top of his head comes up to my shoulder and im about 5'4 if that gives you guys any idea on how big he is. of course his favorite goat in her herd is their little mini mancha that weighs about sixty lbs. 
Is that last goat a togg? i know they get longer hair but i have never seen it that long. My the grooming on that. Peruvian guinea pigs are more then enough brushing and combing for me.


beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember the buck I bred Val to, he was about as big as that buck, but not as long. He didn't break her luckily :shock: :lol:


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i didn't know goats got that big! do you have to worry about kidding problems when you breed to somebody like that?

that long-haired guy is neat, but, boy, from what you have all said about stinky bucks..........i don't think i'd like to meet him during breeding season..


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm also inclined to think the photo angle is making that buck look bigger than he really is. I have no doubt he's big, but he's probably not the monster that pic makes him appear to be. Most does will have the same size kids no matter what you breed her to. Her body makes good decisions-most of the time. They aren't really like cows in that way, where the bull decides-also, goats don't have freemartins-thank goodness!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I met that buck, and he is a monster. I have never seen a goat with a head that big! He is really majassive.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Holy smokes :shock: but that guy makes me love my Nigerians!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm betting there's not as much camera magic as it would seem in the pic.....check out the shadows on the ground. The handler my be a smallish person, but s/he's not standing all that far fom the goat. But even if it is camera angles etc, he's still HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I will ever get a Saanan buck :shock:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Saanen bucks aren't normally quite as big as Scotty, but yah, they can get fairly big!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, he is big! I'll have to find a pic of a nubian buck, he's huge too! I think his name is Price O The Field Royal King, owned by the Chalivah herd.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Lonesome-Doe Rameses


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately some very handsome and enormous boys here!! Makes me appreciate Hank and Chief even more..lol


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

That black one is so shiney and beautiful! They are both beautiful!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

i would so ride them lol


----------

